# Am I Stuck With a Drop Ceiling?



## Syremusic (Apr 23, 2018)

We just bought a new house, and the room we want to make the master bedroom has a drop ceiling. It's in the basement and the drop ceiling is in bad shape, so I was hoping to replace it with drywall. I pulled the drop ceiling down, but I found that there are too many pipes, ducts, etc under the joists that I cannot attach furring or drywall directly to the floor joists. I took one photo while I was at the new house that sort of shows the issue, I can take more tomorrow. Is it possible to build a frame to attach the drywall to, or am I stuck with a drop ceiling? I'm fairly inexperienced with drywall although I do have extensive experience in general DIY work.


----------



## Syremusic (Apr 23, 2018)

I can't get a photo of the ceiling to post for some reason. I'll try to figure it out...


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

google is your friend 

https://www.google.com.au/search?rl...y-ab..2.5.1311...35i39k1j0i13k1.0.ViKDTCWxBrw


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and youtube too

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCupeFBQkweCf56tFi8FxQQg


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.ssma.com/filebin/pdf/SSMA_Product_Technical_Guide_11-13-17-1.3.pdf

See pages 61, 62 and 63. My guess would be a 362S125-33 at 16" oc with mid bracing would meet most average spans to support drywall.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> http://www.ssma.com/filebin/pdf/SSMA_Product_Technical_Guide_11-13-17-1.3.pdf
> 
> See pages 61, 62 and 63. My guess would be a 362S125-33 at 16" oc with mid bracing would meet most average spans to support drywall.


to technical..... he's a home owner......my advice....hire a professional


----------



## Syremusic (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. A soffit frame is what I was thinking, I just didn't know what it was called and Google is hard when you don't use the right phrasing lol. My wife almost had me set on just buying new drop ceiling tiles, but with 4 kids it's like Royal Rumble upstairs and I miss sleeping. This setup should let me do a good bit of soundproofing. Thanks again.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Syremusic said:


> Thanks for the replies. A soffit frame is what I was thinking, I just didn't know what it was called and Google is hard when you don't use the right phrasing lol. My wife almost had me set on just buying new drop ceiling tiles, but with 4 kids it's like Royal Rumble upstairs and I miss sleeping. This setup should let me do a good bit of soundproofing. Thanks again.


put insulation, use soundproof board and you can.......


----------

